# Remote Locations



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

If you wanted to go all out and have a big homestead how remote does it need to be? Does it have to be in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Hoot (Oct 10, 2008)

That would depend on why you are interested in homesteading in the first place. If you simply want to be more self sufficient there is no reason at all to be in a remote location. If you think there is going to be an "end of the world as we know it" situation, then a remote location may be very desirable. Any location has its advantages and disavantages. If you were in a very remote location, what would you do if you had a severe medical emergency for example?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Gene Backus said:


> If you wanted to go all out and have a big homestead how remote does it need to be? Does it have to be in the middle of nowhere?


'Homestead' is a Legal term for granted or gifted land from the state or federal government.

There are a certain number of requirements you will have to meet over a specific period of time to actually have deed to the land.
These will be specified in the Homestead contract when you get it.
They usually involve water, as in drilling or digging a well, building a 'Domicile', and making 'Improvements' to the land, such as growing crops or building fences.

-----------------------------

If you are talking about buying a farm, then once you buy the land, you are pretty much free to do what you want.
-----------------------------

If you are talking about making your self more 'Sustainable' or being more in the way of 'Subsistence' living, then you buy the land, then try to make it provide your needs...

Gardens, alternative energy, wind, solar, ect. are very good ways to do that.

You don't have to be way out on your own somewhere for this, since trade with your neighbors and easy access to the stuff you will need and need to trade should be readily accessible.

I have solar cells (PV) but my wind projects are on the small side since you have to keep your towers smaller in municipalities...
Some of the neighbors actually complain about my garden too... So I wish I didn't live in the city limits, but other than that, I'm trying to move towards more sustainability.

I'm not interested in livestock in town either.
Besides rattling the neighbors, I don't have pasture to feed them on in the summer, or hay fields to produce feed for the winters, or shelter to keep them in during the bad weather months.

I would be interested in live stock if I lived farther out of town and had the land.
-----------------------------

If you are talking about some paranoid delusion of 'The End Of The World' club house...
Then you probably want something WAY off the beaten path...

That will make it REALLY HARD for you to trade with neighbors, get information and news, and get the parts & supplies you need from populated areas.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Gene Backus said:


> If you wanted to go all out and have a big homestead how remote does it need to be? Does it have to be in the middle of nowhere?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwd94xHL-U3AwxT2mudg-h_xZP9LfgJJp


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

It does not have to be a big home stead, just a remote area with some close by, medical aid. Yes you can get both. You need food and water , safe water ,power is nice, heat, not much. some commo and a lot of thought process and a I can do this mind set. My only advise is play it close to the vest and stay away from people you do not know and watch close the ones you do.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Like the way you think capt.


----------



## ArizonaHeat (Feb 20, 2018)

Agree!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I think less than days walk from a large metropolis would be my preference.
Thats enough off the beaten path for me.


----------

